# MaggieRoseLee...videos??



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Have any more agility videos??? I want you to send your instructor to us! Kim, isn't it?

Without your short clips I wouldn't be anywhere! Whenever I do something I saw on one of your videos the folks at the club love it! 

We just haven't found good classes yet.









I am sooooo jealous!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI885FD6VCA&feature=channel

That's my most recent one.... and since I take an hour long class and make it into 10 minutes it takes some editing. I'll try to get one together when I get back to class after the new year. 

Will say, I've been loving that I can do the single jump stuff in the house. And if you haven't started up perch training, that is also a good winter activity that you can do in the nice warm house!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43D8V1oha7g


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Awesome! I have the "8 month old training" one open on computer already and keep it there so I can "study". 

I did some perch stuff for a bit, but am now inspired to do more. 

Certainly now looking for things that can be done in the basement while we wait out winter. I have to drive 100 miles to any indoor agility. 

Just having a blast and awaiting next installment of Glory's training!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Just having a blast and awaiting next installment of Glory's training!


Thanks! I'll try to remember to have the camera at class when we get back in January.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the perch video. I haven't seen that exercise before but I'm also looking for indoor stuff to do and that will work along with my weaves and one jump exercises. 
I bought some of that lock together foam flooring for the basement - still have to set it up but will have fun working soon.

Pat


----------

